# Scale varnishing?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

A couple of my swordtails seem to have lost their color in some of their scales, making the scales look "tarnished" with that metallic greenish color that wild goldfish seem to have. 

It first showed up on 2 of my females that I've had for a while a few months ago. I thought it was a sign of old age or something, but now it has appeared on a couple of their sons, just about adult sized now (born in Jan). 

These are the swordtails that are reddish orange with a lot of black (don't know the color pattern name), and it seems to be limited to that color thing. I otherwise have a Hawaiian male (yellow with a peachy orange tail)(think it's hawaiian).


It doesn't seem to effect their health or anything like that, but best to be safe than sorry.


Thanks,
Betta splendens


----------

